# Conversion tables.



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

For all of those who are wondering how many gallons/litres your tank is, how many watts per gallon you need etc, here you go . http://mike-edwardes.members.beeb.net/converter.html ,http://convert.french-property.co.uk/, and http://users.bluecarrots.com/dave.mann/petscabin/tankcalc.htm


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Nice, I've got some similiar references but these are very nice, thanks FF



distance length area volume weight temperature metric calculator

(added key words for my future searches)


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yup, no problem


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Watts per gallon is pretty accurate.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

This is cool.....


----------



## ruhorserider (Jun 10, 2005)

This is really cool and useful for more then just fishkeeping. Thanks!


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey, this is really nice. Thank's fishfreaks....


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

Watts like in lighting???


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

BlueMaxx said:


> Watts like in lighting???



if im not mistaken they mean watts as in wattage from a heater (unless it's in reference to wattage from lighting for plants)

*edited*
i visited the sites and tried them out - the calcs are for both wattage in lighting and heating


very cool btw thnx for posting this!


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

Ahh thanks


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

I got a cool little units conversion program that I thought I'd share. It's freeware, I had a buddy at work give it to me and I get a lot of use out of it. It converts more stuff than I'll ever use in this lifetime. Here's what it looks like.











If anybody wants to check it out PM me and I'll email it to you.


----------



## loach<3r (Nov 8, 2006)

Link # 1 is down.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Here are some very handy freeware apps written by Neale Monks, scientist extraordinaire. 

http://homepage.mac.com/nmonks/software/software.html


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh no. I'be had this "55" gallon tank that I bought off craigslist for about 3-4 months now. This link says that it is a 45 gallon tank. Could that be right? Did i measure wrong.?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

what are the dimensions of your tank llamas?


----------

